# MP3 recommendations?



## JoyFullMom (Aug 7, 2009)

Can I get my daughter a good MP3 player without having to go to the expense of an I-POD? 

Any recommendations? We bought her a little Sansa Sandisk last year for about $30 but it is not holding up well. Is Sansa a better product in the higher $ range?


----------



## nasa30 (Aug 7, 2009)

We tried two Memorex ones for my daughter and both gave it up in less than 6 months. She now has I-pod Nano 16 gb. I know it is more but it is worth it in the long run. I have the same one and it is great.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Aug 7, 2009)

My five-year-old Sansa works great, so I'm not much help. I always recommend Sansa for those that don't want to pay Ipod prices. You sacrifice a tiny bit of sound quality for a less restricted source of music and files.


----------



## raekwon (Aug 7, 2009)

What kind of capacity are you looking for? What price range?


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 7, 2009)

There are cheapies from $20 (sometimes less on clearance items) on up. Example: a 256Mb Creative MuVo (el cheapie) They usually use AAA batteries and I would recommend rechargeable. I got an iPod shuffle from Avon for $30 (a friend sells it & my wife uses it ). It holds plenty of podcasts and hundreds of songs. Good enough for me because I like to rotate the content from my library. Also: it has no moving parts hard drive to fail from getting knocked around as the large capacity ones do. You can find them in Target, WalMart or whatever dept store is close.


----------



## JoyFullMom (Aug 7, 2009)

raekwon said:


> What kind of capacity are you looking for? What price range?



I don't know! 

We'd like to stick close to $100 max. But far less than that if possible. I think Costco has a Sandisk for about $60


----------



## historyb (Aug 7, 2009)

Geeks.com - Computer parts, Laptop computers, Desktop computers, Computer hardware has a great selection, I got a cross shape MP3 from there and it works great


----------



## Scottish Lass (Aug 7, 2009)

If you're not picky about the order you hear what's on it, an Ipod Shuffle runs around $50 regular price--and might be found more cheaply. Now, if you're trying to listen to something in a particular order (audio books, sermon series, etc.), that's not a good option.


----------



## Berean (Aug 7, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> Now, if you're trying to listen to something in a particular order (audio books, sermon series, etc.), that's not a good option.



What IS the best option when trying to choose a particular sermon or hymn out of many? I have 2 SanDisks and that's my one complaint: the tiny window that makes it difficult to view and choose content. Thanks.


----------



## raekwon (Aug 7, 2009)

JoyFullMom said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of capacity are you looking for? What price range?
> ...



Get a refurbished iPod straight from Apple. You can get a refurbished 1GB iPod shuffle for $40, a 2GB shuffle for $60, or a 8GB iPod nano for $100.

Refurbished iPod - Apple Store (U.S.)


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 7, 2009)

raekwon said:


> JoyFullMom said:
> 
> 
> > raekwon said:
> ...



If you are nervous about refurbished, the majority of them are returns with no defect other than the plastic was removed and the remainder shoved back in the box by someone who wanted something else.


----------



## Josiah (Aug 7, 2009)

> Get a refurbished iPod straight from Apple. You can get a refurbished 1GB iPod shuffle for $40, a 2GB shuffle for $60, or a 8GB iPod nano for $100.
> 
> Refurbished iPod - Apple Store (U.S.)



Thank Rae, I think I might look into this too


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 7, 2009)

JoyFullMom said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of capacity are you looking for? What price range?
> ...



I have a 4GB Sansa Fuze that I got in March for about $65 and it's been absolutely fantastic. My only problem with it is that I dinged the screen the first week I had it (actually did so on the airplane across the Atlantic while asleep - I guess it slipped between me and my armrest and got nicked). The sound quality is superb and the sync method using Windows Media Player is seamless.


----------



## Berean (Aug 7, 2009)

raekwon said:


> Get a refurbished iPod straight from Apple. You can get a refurbished 1GB iPod shuffle for $40, a 2GB shuffle for $60, or a 8GB iPod nano for $100.
> 
> Refurbished iPod - Apple Store (U.S.)



Rae, one of the System Requirements is "iTunes 8 or later". Can't you just drag and drop from XP? Do you have to install software for it? Doesn't it just work like a USB flashdrive? Thanks.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Aug 7, 2009)

Berean said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > Now, if you're trying to listen to something in a particular order (audio books, sermon series, etc.), that's not a good option.
> ...



Shuffles have no screen at all (at least, mine doesn't), but the larger Ipods and Sansas do, which vary in size, lighting, etc.


----------



## Idelette (Aug 7, 2009)

raekwon said:


> Get a refurbished iPod straight from Apple. You can get a refurbished 1GB iPod shuffle for $40, a 2GB shuffle for $60, or a 8GB iPod nano for $100.
> 
> Refurbished iPod - Apple Store (U.S.)




I second buying a refurbished ipod! I bought a 8gb nano refurbished over a year ago...and have had no problems at all! I love it! And I would rather buy and apple product over anything else....in my opinion its far better quality!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh, I was going to recommend a Sansa clip but if yours isn't holding up well...

I've had mine for a while and it's been great.


----------



## raekwon (Aug 7, 2009)

Berean said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> > Get a refurbished iPod straight from Apple. You can get a refurbished 1GB iPod shuffle for $40, a 2GB shuffle for $60, or a 8GB iPod nano for $100.
> ...



Well, you could drag and drop from XP, but don't expect any songs to play. 

iTunes is required (but included).


----------



## JoyFullMom (Aug 7, 2009)

Sooooo....the Shuffle canNOT be played in order (i.e. sermons etc), but the Nano can? 

We have Windows Vista on laptop and XP on a desktop that was given to us.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Aug 7, 2009)

JoyFullMom said:


> Sooooo....the Shuffle canNOT be played in order (i.e. sermons etc), but the Nano can?
> 
> We have Windows Vista on laptop and XP on a desktop that was given to us.



Correct.


----------



## JoyFullMom (Aug 7, 2009)

Okay, Nano question....

Can you download from cd's to nano? Like via media player?


----------



## raekwon (Aug 7, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> JoyFullMom said:
> 
> 
> > Sooooo....the Shuffle canNOT be played in order (i.e. sermons etc), but the Nano can?
> ...



Incorrect. ;-)

The shuffle can be played in whatever order you set in iTunes. There's a switch where you can set it to play in order or to shuffle the tracks.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Aug 7, 2009)

raekwon said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > JoyFullMom said:
> ...



You're right; I'd forgotten that feature! But the Shuffle still doesn't have a visible screen/menu, unlike the Nano, where it would be easier to switch series on the go without needing to look at iTunes first.


----------



## JoyFullMom (Aug 7, 2009)

JoyFullMom said:


> Okay, Nano question....
> 
> Can you download from cd's to nano? Like via media player?



Can someone enlighten me here?  

I REALLY appreciate you all  We are 18th birthday shopping


----------



## Scottish Lass (Aug 7, 2009)

JoyFullMom said:


> JoyFullMom said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, Nano question....
> ...



I know my husband did this for me, but I don't know how complicated it is. (Hopefully a partial answer is better than none!)


----------



## historyb (Aug 7, 2009)

JoyFullMom said:


> JoyFullMom said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, Nano question....
> ...


Yes I made a tutorial about this for a customer using windows media.  Since it's a nano you would I think do it through ITunes


----------



## Edward (Aug 7, 2009)

raekwon said:


> Get a refurbished iPod straight from Apple. You can get a refurbished 1GB iPod shuffle for $40, a 2GB shuffle for $60, or a 8GB iPod nano for $100.
> 
> Refurbished iPod - Apple Store (U.S.)



My daughter has been wanting an IPOD, but the price has been a factor. I've bookmarked the link, and hit the 'Thanks' button on your post.


----------



## JoyFullMom (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone! We are going to try the blue Nano 

-----Added 8/7/2009 at 06:37:46 EST-----

I want one!


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 7, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> JoyFullMom said:
> 
> 
> > Sooooo....the Shuffle canNOT be played in order (i.e. sermons etc), but the Nano can?
> ...



It will play in the order you program it. FYI I program it from a Mac, so that may make a difference, but I use the latest version of iTunes.


----------



## Webservant (Aug 7, 2009)

We had an RCA "Lyra" (I think that was the name). It stopped working after less than one year. My girls each got 8 GB Nanos for Christmas last year, and they are both still working very well.


----------



## WaywardNowHome (Aug 7, 2009)

About a year ago, my friend gave me his 3 year old Microsoft Zune since he didn't need it anymore and I was lacking an mp3 player. For a 4 year old mp3 player, my Zune is working just as fine as ever and it seems to be quite resistant to scratches and it's very durable. I've dropped it in a not-so-nice way a few times by accident and it has yet to break or crack.

Not sure how much Zunes go for nowadays. I think mine is a 30GB first generation Zune. It should be about $100, maybe $150.


----------

